# Emirates ID card - 4 month wait



## ThomasC (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have been living and working in Dubai since mid August but am still waiting for my ID card to come through. I received my work visa at end of August.

I have rung Emirates ID continuosly for 4 months but still nothing. There were problems with my initial ID application caused by the typing center, which meant I had to go back there towards the end of October to get my application modified.

Is there a company who can help me fast track my application at this stage? Is there anything else I can do my end to expedite my application?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Have you had your appointment for finger printing and photo etc? So long as your ID is 'under process' and you can prove it, you won't have any issues. They did stop sending the cards out, as they require people to sign that they've received them. I bet you it's sat at one of the post offices waiting for you to pick it up.


----------



## ThomasC (Jul 5, 2012)

I did the finger print and eye scan on the day of my initial application in August.

Can I get in touch with post office directly?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

No, the Emirates ID people would tell you which post office it's located at, for you to go and pick it up. They ran around a bit in circles with mine. You have to keep hassling them.


----------



## andriaa (Dec 9, 2012)

My cousin also facing same issue not recieved ID card after 4-5 months even we checked the typing centre i think they don`t have any idea.


----------



## aymbrbr (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello Anderia,

I had the same issue. The only solution is to go directly to the emirates Id center, explain to the cuustomer service your problem and they will direct you to the right department.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

my wife and children's were delayed.

She visited them twice to chase them up after months, and although they claimed there was no issue, they miraculously appeared two days later.

I think their filing system consists of a fairground ride, onto which all the carefully taken personal biometric data is thrown. A clown with a water-jet has the opportunity to win a new car if he can get somewhere near 80% of the data within reach of another employee on stilts, who then shuffles it for a conjurer, before a third assistant on horseback reveals a shiny new ID card, to be dispatched to a Post Office selected by blindfolded knife-thrower.

IF your Application gets through this process, you will have an ID card.
Your information may be shovelled up and composted with the elephant dung at the end of the show, though.

Good luck!


----------



## Jamess. (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi friends, I also faced same issue but i received my i d from the typing centre after 3 months delay.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

We applied for mine 24th July 2012. I received visa in sept. I still don't have my ID. You are not alone. My last phone call explained that a whole 'batch' got 'lost' on the way to printing. Mine was In There and it shouldn't be long. This was three weeks ago. Keep checking, keep chasing, keep cool! 

Lx


----------

